# hard wire kit box floor



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

What size should it be 1/2x1/2 and how many can you put in a 36x36 sq kit box thanks


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

that sounds big but maybe 15-20


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

kelliepulido said:


> What size should it be 1/2x1/2 and how many can you put in a 36x36 sq kit box thanks


Well if 36=inches that would be 9 sq/ft. 2 sq/ft per bird = MAX number of birds .


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think tumblers/rollers are a bit denser to keep them grouped (not a tumbler/roller, but I recall that from a different thread). And since the term "kit box" is used by those groups I think the 2sq/bird number may not be the right one in this particular case. 

That said 2sq/bird is best for the health of the birds.

As to hardware cloth the smallest I like the 1/4x1/4 for some things (sub floor with pellets, weaning pen aviary), the 1/2x1/2 for others (low to the ground aviary floors, all aviary walls, bird side exit covers), the 1/2x1 for a few others (raised floor in wood nest boxes, shipping crates, training crates), the 1x1 for still others (aviary floor on second story, loft walls (use plastic netting), hawk deterrent raised 2" over 1/2x1/2 aviary top) and 2x3 fencing for large predator deterrent (3" over 1/2x1/2). 

One thing to keep in mind is that the hardware cloth will damage feathers. We are in the process of building all new loft walls to replace our 1x1 and 1/2x1/2 interior cloth because of this. Just pay attention and if it gets bad be ready to adjust.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

In roller is rollers in a kit 1 ft


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I think tumblers/rollers are a bit denser to keep them grouped (not a tumbler/roller, but I recall that from a different thread). And since the term "kit box" is used by those groups I think the 2sq/bird number may not be the right one in this particular case.
> 
> That said 2sq/bird is best for the health of the birds.
> 
> ...


I must agree. My mentor keeps 25 to 30 Birmingham Rollers in a 3' by 4' by 4' tall kit box, and they do just fine. He has been doing so for almost 50 years now.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Do not use hadware cloth 1/2 by 1/2. Use 1 inch square. In a 3 by 3 put up 12 perches.
And put up to 12 birds.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Viva, 

out of curiosity, why 1x1?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

The kit boxes I have seen have mostly been 4' by 4' by 30" deep and hold 25 to 35 rollers.
The back wall is usually covered in "V" perches.
Kit boxes are for flying out of only, not breeding in.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Keith C. said:


> The kit boxes I have seen have mostly been 4' by 4' by 30" deep and hold 25 to 35 rollers.
> The back wall is usually covered in "V" perches.
> Kit boxes are for flying out of only, not breeding in.


My birds seem to prefer box perches.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

For clean legged birds 1"X1" makes a good floor due to poop falling thru. 1/2" or 1/4" poop can build up and cause issues. It is harder to scrape than a wood floor because it gets trapped between the wire. Now birds with muffs, (feathered feet), it is better to use 2 inch slats with a 1/2 inch gap between the wood. The wire floor can cause the bird pain due to feathers getting caught. Plus you can scrape and push poop between the slats.

Tony


----------

